# SSB.Brawl Tournament ended



## MygL (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi! (For this time i am going to type correctly)

I have been thinking and searching and I havent found a Brawl tourney here so i wanted to do one Im going to explain the rules first:

*Rulz*

1. NO FEES ENTRY FREE

2. Three stock, Final Destination, No items and three matches

3. No flames or making fun of anyone this IS FOR FUN!!!

4. Person who flames or insults will be disqualified (sorry i dont know how its spelled)

5. FREE ENTRY!!!

6. 2/3 Matches that a person wons will be declared as winner of that round

7. If you quit the match the win will go to the other person

8. I can be in the matches if u dont trust the other guy

Ok, i think thats pretty all 

*DATE*

SATURDAY!!! 31 of Jan
Estimated time of Starting and Ending
Starts at  4 PM or ill say when =P

*Mods of the Tourney* 

1. xYoh (MxMxG) - MygL - 1719-4295-9101
2. technoxmaniac

Mods wont participate in the tourney
(cause if they do and win people will say we tricked the tourney)

*Way to grade the match*

HUMPH nvm!!! its going to lag BADLY so we are just going to tell u who against ur going to and u play vs him =) oh and please if you win post in here so we update it 

*Participants*

 Brawl name.........TBT name ....................... Fc    

1. Kaos ........... zerosk8r4life128 .........4167-4635-1582 
2. Kaleb ..................Kaleb ................. 2621-7470-0761


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 25, 2009)

If enough people enter I might join...

I'll see what happens.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 25, 2009)

Dang... Put me down as  a maybe. I have to speak with Trela, dude whos hecka sick on Lucario, and see when our tournament is scheduled.

PS. Can people who aren't members of the forum join:? Trela may be interested, he also has ACCF.


----------



## MygL (Jan 25, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Dang... Put me down as  a maybe. I have to speak with Trela, dude whos hecka sick on Lucario, and see when our tournament is scheduled.
> 
> PS. Can people who aren't members of the forum join:? Trela may be interested, he also has ACCF.


sure they can imma invite other people too =D but they NEED to make an account so they can be on the live chat =P


----------



## zerosk8r4life128 (Jan 25, 2009)

I will join...and I will dominate...my card/fc is below...


----------



## pippy1 (Jan 25, 2009)

sign me up!


----------



## MygL (Jan 25, 2009)

pippy1 said:
			
		

> sign me up!


Fc and name please


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hmmm. What does a mod do? Do they just observe the matches?


----------



## MygL (Jan 25, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> Hmmm. What does a mod do? Do they just observe the matches?


yup and make the matches and the graphic and takes note on who win the match 

when watching u join a match with the other 2 people then die and let those 2 fight until u see who won =)


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 25, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might be a mod. Or I'll probably join. I'm going to have to think about it.


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 25, 2009)

Sign me up. FC is on teh siggy.
Hopefully, no one will spam the B move.
I hate it when people spam.


----------



## MygL (Jan 25, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh k thanks if u join tell more people about this i want it to be BIG!! xD


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 25, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K I'll try


----------



## MygL (Jan 25, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Sign me up. FC is on teh siggy.
> Hopefully, no one will spam the B move.
> I hate it when people spam.


dun worry mods will see every match =)


----------



## ipodawesum (Jan 25, 2009)

ill join..ill post mahogany friend code 2 moro


----------



## ipodawesum (Jan 25, 2009)

i ment to saw mah not mahogany...dang wii word assist


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 25, 2009)

xyoh. Want to brawl right now so we can practice or something?


----------



## MygL (Jan 25, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> xyoh. Want to brawl right now so we can practice or something?


uhmm ok but i cant now wait how about in 20 min? ill PM u =)


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 25, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure sure ANYONE ELSE WANT TO JOIN IN?!?


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 25, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone else want to brawl right now??


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 25, 2009)

I Want to enterz  Heres code: 0516 7069 0069


----------



## MygL (Jan 25, 2009)

goodroy55 said:
			
		

> I Want to enterz  Heres code: 0516 7069 0069


thanks wats ur name in brawl??


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 25, 2009)

Roy


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 25, 2009)

I'll join, i'll upload my friend code in a few days.


----------



## Resonate (Jan 25, 2009)

I'll join!  I'll have to get my Brawl Code later like tomorrow though.  Put me down as... "maybe"


----------



## Fernee (Jan 25, 2009)

i want in

code:0345-3257-0197


----------



## Tree (Jan 25, 2009)

=[ School starts at Jan. 28. Maybe today I can brawl you...


----------



## MygL (Jan 25, 2009)

animalcrossing123 said:
			
		

> =[ School starts at Jan. 28. Maybe today I can brawl you...


uhmm sorreh tommorrow i have school 

but its on next saturday can u come??


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 25, 2009)

can i be a mod?


----------



## MygL (Jan 25, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> can i be a mod?


yes you can 

but you wont be able to participate on the tourney


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 25, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## MygL (Jan 25, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk when i get the graphic i think on thursday of all players im gonna PM u wat matches to watch


----------



## MygL (Jan 26, 2009)

night bump school tommorrow ill bump again tommorrow and sorry for double post, list updated =)

GOOD NIGHT!!!


----------



## Tree (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok...I'll try to come. Maybe...


----------



## Muse (Jan 26, 2009)

I'll come if you're still looking for contestants. 

By the way,xYoh,it was real fun playing you on wifi last time. c:


----------



## zerosk8r4life128 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow looks like this thing is actually going to be better than I expected.
I can get some of the best brawlers in Kentucky to join if you wish?


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks homeslice, just let me know when you need to know my info by and i'll get it to you within 24 hours.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah ill join........Just put my tbt name for now....


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 26, 2009)

1032-0901-9176, Aaron, Tennis=life


----------



## MygL (Jan 26, 2009)

hey there!!! list updated =) srry im back from school and im going to PM everyones at saturday im still thinking of the time so me and techno will PM u at sat =) thanks for joining, lemme finish homework now and ill be back probly ill be here a little bit soo join =D

BUMP xD

@ zerosk8er

uhmm thatll be great but theylle need to make an account here so they be in the live chat =P


----------



## Resonate (Jan 26, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> I'll join!  I'll have to get my Brawl Code later like tomorrow though.  Put me down as... "maybe"


Drat.  Nevermind, I can't do it.  I totally forgot I had a Band Concert Saturday for All-Area.  I'll be sure to catch the next tournament though.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 26, 2009)

brawl name:Fire5


----------



## MygL (Jan 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> brawl name:Fire5


thanks ok now ur Fc =)


----------



## djman900 (Jan 26, 2009)

Xyoh let me b admin cuz i dont want 2 kill every1 XD


----------



## MygL (Jan 26, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Xyoh let me b admin cuz i dont want 2 kill every1 XD


xD lol srry technox already 1 he asked first =P u can still join =D


----------



## Fernee (Jan 26, 2009)

i forgot to say fernee wont fit so i use ferny with a y


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'll join and take the grand prize easily, lol.


----------



## MygL (Jan 26, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> I'll join and take the grand prize easily, lol.


lolz xD 

kk sorry im late i was doing homeworkd >.< ill add u now 

oh and please post your Fc and name on brawl please =)


----------



## Tree (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm not allowed to play, school's re-started, and the holidays are over. You people are lucky that you get to play. =[


----------



## John102 (Jan 26, 2009)

so does the brawl actually start at ten? because i would like to join but wont be ready untill around 10:15-30


----------



## MygL (Jan 26, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> so does the brawl actually start at ten? because i would like to join but wont be ready untill around 10:15-30


oh no no  ill be up at 10AM here in TBT until everyones ready (i think itll be at 12 PM - 2 PMwhen its going to start =P)


----------



## John102 (Jan 27, 2009)

count me in then FC:0301-9498-3002


----------



## MygL (Jan 27, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> count me in then FC:0301-9498-3002


sure ill add u now =D uhmm name on brawl please


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 27, 2009)

I just realized something.
What if it lags for some people?


----------



## MygL (Jan 27, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I just realized something.
> What if it lags for some people?


hmmmm  since 3 people are going to be in a battle and it lags mods will be out of the matches and hope the winner tells the truth if that doesnt work will try to match up they guys that are near each other


----------



## yoshipower (Jan 27, 2009)

can i join?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 27, 2009)

I hate lag. Lag sucks in the a**


----------



## MygL (Jan 27, 2009)

yoshipower said:
			
		

> can i join?


yes u can ill add u now =)


----------



## John102 (Jan 27, 2009)

brawl name Ike


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 27, 2009)

If it wasn't for my lack of a comp. >.<


----------



## djman900 (Jan 27, 2009)

i have u added and i will join and destroy anyone that gets in my way >


----------



## MygL (Jan 27, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> If it wasn't for my lack of a comp. >.<


uhmm it can be here too uhmm since i think mods cant get onto matches cuz itll lag so bad we are just going to tell u vs. who are u =) and itll be on sat =D


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 27, 2009)

So there are currently 18 people signed up for the tournament.  Did you take into account what easy numbers for brackets are (2,4,8,16,32), so either the last 2 are kicked out or we'll have to wait until we get 32, unless you can somehow figure out how you are going to make this work.


----------



## MygL (Jan 27, 2009)

Tennis=Life said:
			
		

> So there are currently 18 people signed up for the tournament.  Did you take into account what easy numbers for brackets are (2,4,8,16,32), so either the last 2 are kicked out or we'll have to wait until we get 32, unless you can somehow figure out how you are going to make this work.


uhmmm nvm ur right =P but i cant extend the date cuz exams next or the next next week so it has to be this sat =P


----------



## yoshipower (Jan 28, 2009)

so when will the battles begin?


----------



## Caleb (Jan 28, 2009)

ill join if its still going on


----------



## MygL (Jan 28, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> ill join if its still going on


k k ill add u its going to be at sat i think at 1 PM =) uhmm fc and name please >.<


----------



## tj7777777 (Jan 28, 2009)

i want to join


----------



## MygL (Jan 28, 2009)

tj7777777 said:
			
		

> i want to join


kk srry i didnt answered i was off >.< but please post ur Fc and name <.<


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 28, 2009)

Brawl name:Ryudo
SSBB FC:4983-7219-7965
But I have no comp so... :l


----------



## MygL (Jan 28, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Brawl name:Ryudo
> SSBB FC:4983-7219-7965
> But I have no comp so... :l


uhmm u can still join at Sat ill tell u who to brawl with and if the other person is ready then ill tell u his Fc and him ur Fc so u both brawl =)


----------



## tj7777777 (Jan 28, 2009)

im sorry i forgot the data. name;ACCF FC 5413-4080-0149


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd like to join, if that's okay! ^-^ My brawl name is Ron! and my friend code is 4382-1739-0438.


----------



## MygL (Jan 28, 2009)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> I'd like to join, if that's okay! ^-^ My brawl name is Ron! and my friend code is 4382-1739-0438.


yes its ok i added u now and the tourney is going to be at 1PM (my time south)


----------



## MygL (Jan 29, 2009)

BUMP!!!!!!

last bump tommorrow im closing inscriptions when i get from school and start making the graphic AND PLEASE PLEASE POST UR FCS!!!!!!!!! ok so it starts at 1 PM (my time south) the tourney or i better post in here when it starts well nuthin more to say than hi


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 29, 2009)

Well then hello.


----------



## zerosk8r4life128 (Jan 29, 2009)

tj7777777 said:
			
		

> im sorry i forgot the data. name;ACCF FC 5413-4080-0149


Is this your city folk fc...I think he wanted your Brawl


----------



## zerosk8r4life128 (Jan 29, 2009)

I cant wait!!!


----------



## zerosk8r4life128 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry for the triple post but my brother would like to enter the tournament also.
Name:Chris
FC: Same as mine (below in my sig.)


----------



## MygL (Jan 29, 2009)

zerosk8r4life128 said:
			
		

> Sorry for the triple post but my brother would like to enter the tournament also.
> Name:Chris
> FC: Same as mine (below in my sig.)


kk thanks u told me UHMM OK!!! PEOPLEZZZZZ IM CLOSING THE INSCRIPTIONS NAO!!!!

u gots 4 days but im letting 10 more minutes for some people


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jan 29, 2009)

Wait, so wait time zone are you in? ?A?


----------



## MygL (Jan 29, 2009)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Wait, so wait time zone are you in? ?A?


south (i guess) i live in mexico uhmm but ill tell evryone at wat time is going to be =)


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 29, 2009)

Alex........................Toonlinksmaster.................I'll get you it soon.


I shall have my half a million!!


----------



## MygL (Jan 29, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Alex........................Toonlinksmaster.................I'll get you it soon.


I shall have my half a million!![/quote]you wanna join?? uhmm k ill add u uhmm its in saturday ill tell in this thread when its going to start


----------



## MygL (Jan 29, 2009)

ohh sorry for doubl post really but the final is going to be of 3 people do u agree with this please respond .......


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 29, 2009)

:O Umm ok but then it should e 4 outta six


----------



## Muse (Jan 29, 2009)

I still didn't post my brawler card in this thread.I'll do it soon,xYoh.  
This is a perfect time to train though...

Anyone want to Brawl a bit to get ready for the competition?

c:


----------



## MygL (Jan 29, 2009)

Muse said:
			
		

> I still didn't post my brawler card in this thread.I'll do it soon,xYoh.
> This is a perfect time to train though...
> 
> Anyone want to Brawl a bit to get ready for the competition?
> ...


i wuld but im doing the graphic and next homework =P


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 29, 2009)

Perhaps we could have the semi-finals as 3 on 3 and the finals as 4?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 29, 2009)

3 on 3??
WT* KINDS LOGIC RUNS THROUGH YOUR HEAD?
Only 4 people to a match, xD


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 29, 2009)

I meant two matches of 3 for the semi finals.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jan 29, 2009)

Muse said:
			
		

> I still didn't post my brawler card in this thread.I'll do it soon,xYoh.
> This is a perfect time to train though...
> 
> Anyone want to Brawl a bit to get ready for the competition?
> ...


Sure! I'm really awful though, so be warned... '_'


----------



## Muse (Jan 29, 2009)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Muse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alrighty.Just for fun anyway.You can join me and John.
c:


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

Muse said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WANNA JOIN!
I need practice anyway.

EDIT: Dang. Looks like he's playing already.
CPU Time. u.u


----------



## MygL (Jan 30, 2009)

this is more like a bump thingy i added my FC of brawl if u wanna practice before the tourney begins


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

Wait. IT BEGINS tomorrow right?


----------



## MygL (Jan 30, 2009)

uhmm yes at 1 PM or ill tell when


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 30, 2009)

could you, like, PLEASE make it like around 5 or 6 Eastern US time, cuz thats around when ill be home.


----------



## MygL (Jan 30, 2009)

[quote="Toon]could you, like, PLEASE make it like around 5 or 6 Eastern US time, cuz thats around when ill be home.[/quote]uhmm i dont know cuz i already told everyone its going to be at 1 PM ..... sorreh


----------



## John102 (Jan 30, 2009)

i know i'm only 1 person but I'd be fine with it moving time.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 30, 2009)

well then ill get home earlier.

Or ill play at my cousins 
whichever works.
But if you seriously COULD change the time, I'd be happy.
Cause ive been looking forward to this for a whole  week.

And If I'm in it, I'll probably win


----------



## MygL (Jan 30, 2009)

[quote="Toon]

well then ill get home earlier.

Or ill play at my cousins 
whichever works.
But if you seriously COULD change the time, I'd be happy.
Cause ive been looking forward to this for a whole  week.

And If I'm in it, I'll probably win[/quote]ill try....... cuz some people (pippy1) havent even get on since they wanted to get in and other people havent get on this day but idk ill see =P


----------



## MygL (Jan 30, 2009)

PEOPLE!! srry for 2bl post

can we move the time to 3 - 4PM???? also ill add the graphic tommorrow


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 30, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> PEOPLE!! srry for 2bl post
> 
> can we move the time to 3 - 4PM???? also ill add the graphic tommorrow


I say NAY!

...wait.....umm...
whatever.

I say sure! ^_^


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 30, 2009)

No problem, just update the thread a bit before the match starts so we can get prepared.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 30, 2009)

No I'm almost positive I'll win this.


----------



## Fernee (Jan 30, 2009)

its cool just not too late cuz its my cousins babyshower


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 30, 2009)

brawl fernee?

U gotta delete afterwards though cuz im at mah cousins

my name is TLM


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 30, 2009)

Lol if i beat u guys now I shouldnt have any trouble winning the contest!

Snake kicks butt.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 30, 2009)

meh i wasnt that hard.

bill was in the way.

if i train ill win 1 on 1.

ur just cheap  gg though.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 30, 2009)

The tournament should be earlier, because people actually do things during the day, especially on the weekend.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 30, 2009)

Tennis=Life said:
			
		

> The tournament should be earlier, because people actually do things during the day, especially on the weekend.


umm....wow....
I disagree.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 31, 2009)

Toon][quote="Tennis=Life said:
			
		

> The tournament should be earlier, because people actually do things during the day, especially on the weekend.


umm....wow....
I disagree.[/quote]I disagree as well.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

yeah, night is the way to go!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="Toon]yeah, night is the way to go![/quote]YESS! Im always wide awake this late! Come on people, night time is the RIGHT time xD


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

CLEARING OUT FINAL ROUND!!

I saw the final is going to be of 3vs of 4 best out of 6 but this CANT be since how bout if 1 wins 2 matches and the other wins 2 matches well this is how its going to be in the last round you are gonna get points for the win for example

places of every match

1st 3 points
2nd 1 points
3rd no points

so the person who wins more times will get more points, the people who are at the end will post AFTER EVERY MATCH their places of the match and i just need to add all and see who got more points of the 5 matches 

so do u agree??' cuz i think its easier this way =P


----------



## cxjxfx (Jan 31, 2009)

ill play


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

cxjxfx said:
			
		

> ill play


lolz uhmm ur 1 day late sorry tommorrow is going to start


----------



## DeanoShemino64 (Jan 31, 2009)

Is it to late for me to enter???
Can I show up just incase to be a reserve for someone who doesnt turn up/ their internet doesnt work???
I will have to be up at 9:00am :S


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> CLEARING OUT FINAL ROUND!!
> 
> I saw the final is going to be of 3vs of 4 best out of 6 but this CANT be since how bout if 1 wins 2 matches and the other wins 2 matches well this is how its going to be in the last round you are gonna get points for the win for example
> 
> ...


This does not work for me. :l


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 31, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lawl, same goes for me xD


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

I think...we should do 4 outta six.

And, in the event of a tie....

we do 20 life Super Sudden Death on 300%, Final Destination, 2.0, no items, no limit

plus, i wouldnt mind from 4 to 7 pm  for the tourney (US Eastern time)


----------



## shinobibeat (Jan 31, 2009)

@Toonlinkmaster   U might as well say Fox only too


----------



## Link (Jan 31, 2009)

If anyone drops out, I'm in, please? ;P


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="]If anyone drops out, I'm in, please? ;P[/quote]Me too.

I can't believe I didn't see this earlier.  >_<


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Toonlink I'm almost positive I can still beat you one on one, lol.

NO!! KEEP THE 3PM TIME!! If we change it I will skewer all of you.


----------



## Thaier (Jan 31, 2009)

UGGGG I am to late....


----------



## Muse (Jan 31, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Toon]If I can still compete,since I have to go to my friend's guitar performance,I am going for you.Revenge...I must have.


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Jan 31, 2009)

When it start


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

@Thaier

@Link

@silverstorms

lololololol OMGzzzzz you dun know how im laughin now =D IF YOU WANT TO ENTER ADD UR FC so I can add you fast .....


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

WAIT WHAT TIME IS IT?


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> WAIT WHAT TIME IS IT?


8:30 Am where i am its going to start at 3 or 4 PM


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Its 10:34am here....


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Its 10:34am here....


is eastern where you live?? if its then tell meh whens 3 or 4 PM there


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

ok


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 31, 2009)

It's 10:52 where I live.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> It's 10:52 where I live.


am?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

YAY!

Time fixed.

Thanks.
Its  3 like us eastern right?


----------



## John102 (Jan 31, 2009)

3 works good for me


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

I hope im back from the movies.

If not...can you like....do other matches first?


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="Toon]I hope im back from the movies.

If not...can you like....do other matches first?[/quote]uhmm well all the matches are going to be at the same time =/


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

:O

oh shnap
never thought of that ill try to leave now.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Alright im middle west time so im an hour late of east ( 3 is 4 ).

I'll get on at 4 if i can if not then shoot


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

Umm.....I gotta give you a different code im at my cousin's.

Ill tell you when the tourney is about to start, k?


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Umm.....I gotta give you a different code im at my cousin's.

Ill tell you when the tourney is about to start, k?[/quote]oh kk lolz u telling me when its going to start


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

ummm....no xD

When it starts pm me for the code


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="Toon]ummm....no xD

When it starts pm me for the code[/quote]oh so u can now?? uhmm kk im wating till 3 PM till it starts


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

yeah...I know xD 

when the tourney starts at 3 like you said, ill give you it.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 31, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xYoh, This'll be hard, I'd have to get off SSBB each time to post. l:


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

yeah...............
ryudo..........

that stinks.

But what makes you think you'll get that far?


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh uhmm if u reach final round xD lol jkjk naa the other people will tell meh at wat place u were at that match =D


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll tell you he got second place. 




Im helpful!


----------



## tj7777777 (Jan 31, 2009)

when are we starting


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

tj7777777 said:
			
		

> when are we starting


3 PM eastern time


----------



## Muse (Jan 31, 2009)

So are you going to be assigning us people to brawl,or what..?
o:

Anyone wanting to train message me.


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Muse said:
			
		

> So are you going to be assigning us people to brawl,or what..?
> o:
> 
> Anyone wanting to train message me.


uhmm sumthin like that ill post the graphic at 3 PM so people add who theyre vs


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Muse u wanna play?


----------



## Muse (Jan 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Muse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah,gotcha. c:

Coffee- Hell yeah,I do. ;D


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Alright ill get on.  You make the room k?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoo boy, I just got up so it's a good thing it's moved. 0_0

If anyone would like to train with me, just give me the heads up! ^^ I'm horribly rusty.


----------



## Muse (Jan 31, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Alright ill get on.  You make the room k?


Alright.


----------



## Muse (Jan 31, 2009)

Items in survival=</3

RON. >_>


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

MAKE SURE NO ITEMS! IF ITEMS THEN YOU ALL DIE


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

My Questions
1. So when should I be prepared to fight?
2. If I win, who will I go against next, or will the battle just end there?
3. Is there going to be a winner of all of this?

Thanks


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

HUZZAH

im here and i have the new code its

2020-1417-8746


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

..........


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> My Questions
> 1. So when should I be prepared to fight?
> 2. If I win, who will I go against next, or will the battle just end there?
> 3. Is there going to be a winner of all of this?
> ...


1. Uhmm at 3 PM eastern time
2. To the other guy that won
3. Yea it is and is going to win  500k


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Lalalalalla...Only some more hours to go.....


----------



## Link (Jan 31, 2009)

Who do I fight now?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

WAit a minute....dont we have to eachother person to fight?


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> WAit a minute....dont we have to eachother person to fight?


uhmm wut?? uhmm no ill tell u who u brawlin


----------



## Link (Jan 31, 2009)

NAME: Linky
FC: 2368-7082-9976


----------



## Link (Jan 31, 2009)

I cant get on live chat. Can you tell me who I'm VS.?


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How will we know who the other winner is? Will I be contacted on TBT?


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhmm when ur 3 matches are done u are going to tell who won (same for the other matches) then the person who won will be in the next round


----------



## Link (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="]I cant get on live chat. Can you tell me who I'm VS.?[/quote]


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

so we arent using live chat right?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="Toon]so we arent using live chat right?[/quote]Live chat?


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="]I cant get on live chat. Can you tell me who I'm VS.?[/quote]ooh uhmm sorry i forgot to erase that

_*People its NOT going to take place at chat since some people cant enter!!!
*_

ill tell at 3 PM cuz other wise some people will start and other will say "why did this started earlier than u said" and that stuff


----------



## Link (Jan 31, 2009)

Well me and Silver are ready now, and I gotta go in 2 hours.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

30 minutes left...


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="Toon]30 minutes left...[/quote]wait wat time is it where u live is it eastern??


----------



## Link (Jan 31, 2009)

I dunno how long I have left though '_'


----------



## Fernee (Jan 31, 2009)

did you make the graphic?


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Fernee said:
			
		

> did you make the graphic?


yes i did but wat time is it at eastern time??


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

yeah i live eastern its 2 30


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="Toon]yeah i live eastern its 2 30[/quote]<big>*OH OK people i think its time to start it NOW!! im going to upload graphic at  the first page of the thread and see who Vs who u are* </big>


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> [quote="]I cant get on live chat. Can you tell me who I'm VS.?


ooh uhmm sorry i forgot to erase that

_*People its NOT going to take place at chat since some people cant enter!!!
*_

ill tell at 3 PM cuz other wise some people will start and other will say "why did this started earlier than u said" and that stuff[/quote]So who will we tell when someone wins?


----------



## Link (Jan 31, 2009)

AWESOME! LETS GOGOGO!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

ALL right!!

Who am I against.

oh and did you get the new code for me its 2020 1417 8746


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So who will we tell when someone wins?[/quote]look at graphic its uploaded and PM the person ur vs who is he/she isnt online tell here


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

? Its not time yet....Its 2:27 EST right now.....


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look at graphic its uploaded and PM the person ur vs who is he/she isnt online tell here[/quote]What graphic? (Sorry for so many questions)


----------



## Link (Jan 31, 2009)

OK now WHERE'S RON??


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ? Its not time yet....Its 2:27 EST right now.....


well then just the people ur vs


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What graphic? (Sorry for so many questions)[/quote]1st page and np


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

I cant read graphic sorry

oh and everyone add the code in parenthesis for me


----------



## Fernee (Jan 31, 2009)

lol toonlinkmaster hopefully there wont be lag this time


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh, so could we post on here who won their 3 matches?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

WAIT!? WHEN ARE WE FIGHTING!?MAKE UP YOUR MIND!


----------



## Fernee (Jan 31, 2009)

save the graphic and zoom in on it in paint or something


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Oh, so could we post on here who won their 3 matches?


^^


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh dear lord.....


----------



## Link (Jan 31, 2009)

Ron, my VS is offline..


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> WAIT!? WHEN ARE WE FIGHTING!?MAKE UP YOUR MIND!


in 30 min or if u want now


----------



## Link (Jan 31, 2009)

My VS is offline D::


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="]Ron, my VS is offline.. [/quote]uhmm ya we said at 3 PM eatern is 2:30 now there so in like 30 min


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^ (Please answer, I am too impatient) <_<


----------



## Link (Jan 31, 2009)

I'll just WAIT then. x3


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

God! Here is mah Fc......1375-7066-6458



Kaleb wanna practice?


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup when u finished the 3 matches ur against just tell here


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> God! Here is mah Fc......1375-7066-6458
> 
> 
> 
> Kaleb wanna practice?


thanks if ur vs isnt online just wait 30 min since we said at 3 PM and its 2:30 PM


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> God! Here is mah Fc......1375-7066-6458
> 
> 
> 
> Kaleb wanna practice?


2621-7470-0761

^^ Kaleb's code xD


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We added eachother already...-_-


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's Brawl room will we join, yours?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 31, 2009)

Well, I'm going to have to drop out, because I have plans.  I'm surprised that everyone in this tournaments sits at home all day on the weekends (find some friends ).


----------



## Muse (Jan 31, 2009)

I get to brawl Kaleb.~

c:


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Tennis=Life said:
			
		

> Well, I'm going to have to drop out, because I have plans.  I'm surprised that everyone in this tournaments sits at home all day on the weekends (find some friends ).


OMGZZZ i really apreaciatte u tell this dat hour and exact TIME!!! well cya then =D


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

fernee, my room.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Hub12: I now play as Falco; much better than Mario.


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noop u just PM who vs ur and one of u make the room


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Hub12: I now play as Falco; much better than Mario.


Bring it....I opened a room......


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

XYoh, do we join your room when it's time? Oh and Dan, I have a room open so let's brawl real quick.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

xD


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> XYoh, do we join your room when it's time? Oh and Dan, I have a room open so let's brawl real quick.


OMG. Well.....Dan is my ACCF name and yet...people call me that even when were talking bout brawl.....


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> XYoh, do we join your room when it's time? Oh and Dan, I have a room open so let's brawl real quick.


nononon u accord who ur vs with PM and u both tell who host and when u done just tell me here who won


----------



## Muse (Jan 31, 2009)

Tourney starts in.....18 minutes?


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Muse said:
			
		

> Tourney starts in.....18 minutes?


i guess so if its in the eastern time then yessss


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

I won first match


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="Toon]I won first match[/quote]nvm tell me when u won 3 matches


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

TIME OUT KALEB


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

I won second.
Fernee is out.

Sorry, fern.


----------



## Fernee (Jan 31, 2009)

its cool 21 beat 6 yoh


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="Toon]I won second.
Fernee is out.

Sorry, fern.[/quote]xD that was fast well lets wait till everyone finishes


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

i knew id get a friend :'(

But ryudo is coming guys


----------



## Muse (Jan 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Muse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok.Then,Kaleb,I will add you now and make a room at 3 o' clock.

c:


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="Toon]i knew id get a friend :'(

But ryudo is coming guys[/quote]Here.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Muse said:
			
		

> Tourney starts in.....18 minutes?


ok then so I add you?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Wait what? The touney did not start yet.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 31, 2009)

Me vs. John?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Wait what? The touney did not start yet.


play if you WANT, hub


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> Wait what? The touney did not start yet.


play if you WANT, hub[/quote]But it didnt start yet?


----------



## Muse (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Muse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.If you want,we can do it now or later.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 31, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Me vs. John?


He hasn't been online for 36 minutes, hope he gets back soon. >.<

nvm, there he is.


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Me vs. John?


yup PM him if his not online wait some time


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Wait wait wait....Who am i fighting?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jan 31, 2009)

So then I'm against Link? I'll add 'em. :yes:


----------



## John102 (Jan 31, 2009)

i'm here and ready Ryudo


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Lol hey guys i wont be doing the tourney.


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

_*People please dont start the 2nd round wait until everyones done!!!*_


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

WHO THE HELL AM I FIGHTING!?


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Lol hey guys i wont be doing the tourney.


u just passed cuz tennis=life quit ._.


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> WHO THE HELL AM I FIGHTING!?


ur vs ipodawesum is he online??


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Offline....


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

LOL no...


Cuz everyone else sucks.  I just fought a bunch and the only decent one was Muse.,.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 31, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> LOL no...
> 
> 
> Cuz everyone else sucks.  I just fought a bunch and the only decent one was Muse.,.


Why thank you. >.>

*mumbles profanity*


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait for him like 10 min if hes not online then we kick him out


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> LOL no...
> 
> 
> Cuz everyone else sucks.  I just fought a bunch and the only decent one was Muse.,.


hmm interesting then ill delet u now??


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry ryudo ur not half as good as i thought... but yeh, I'll be dropping out.  Besides, WTF would I do with all the money?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jan 31, 2009)

Um.. it said the friend code of the person I'm fighting is incorrect. 0_0 And I double checked and everything.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

ur loss.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

After this i might make mario kart tourney...hmmmmm.....


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

I dont care.  But hey!  I'll gladly fight the champ for free after he wins!


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Um.. it said the friend code of the person I'm fighting is incorrect. 0_0 And I double checked and everything.


PM him if hes not online in 10 min we kick him out


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

U can kick me off the list


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Lalalalalalalalalala....hmmmmmm...how much longer?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

About 2 hours...


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 31, 2009)

Guys, I have to drop out.
Looks like Silver wins ^_^


----------



## Muse (Jan 31, 2009)

I won twice


----------



## Link (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm here, Ron. My FC should work O.O


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 31, 2009)

oh my info for mod is
name: Aj
code: 4210-3675-6639


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

oh crap I thought we were practicing but it is already 3..


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Lalalalalalalalalala....hmmmmmm...how much longer?


he IS taking too long =P uhmm kk ill delete him


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Lol indeed Muse u've gotten better....

but not enough, lol


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> oh crap I thought we were practicing but it is already 3..


ur VS muse PM him


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 31, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Guys, I have to drop out.
> Looks like Silver wins ^_^


Ok. Round two here I come.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we already did three fights from 2:50-3:05


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="]I'm here, Ron. My FC should work O.O[/quote]It doesn't for some reason. 0_0 Maybe you could tell it to me again, or double check or something? =_=


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who won??


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Tell me who wins, K??  I wanna fight them...


----------



## Muse (Jan 31, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Lol indeed Muse u've gotten better....
> 
> but not enough, lol


Pfft. I told you I was sick when I fought you last time. xD

Only reason why I lost in training was because people weren't going after you really so you had more lives.


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u win silverstorms?? uhmm gratz ill add u now


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...back to playing ACCF


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol jk


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhmm oook soo.... who won??


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Who am i fighting?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Well, thats true.


But if u dont play strategically Muse u won't win.  Thats why i stayed back and threw grenades half the time.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Well, thats true.
> 
> 
> But if u dont play strategically Muse u won't win.  Thats why i stayed back and threw grenades half the time.


Thats sorta cheap.....


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"back to playing ACCF"-- I can't earn money from Brawl, so I'm gonna go fishing for some on accf. (I lost)


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Who am i fighting?


ipodawesum doesnt comes here so hes kicked u pass to the round 2 =/


----------



## Muse (Jan 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I won the fight.

Coffee- Brute Force.Bum rush your enemies! D:<


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Is it now?

Or is it playing to ur advantage?  If the other three r too stupid to come after u so be it;  not my problem.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

yea coffee...

I pretty much anniahlated you until you ran and threw renades last night xD

too bad my cousin was in the way


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Muse-  Brute force wont win often in multi-matches.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

I just hate it when people use cheap moves....


----------



## yoshipower (Jan 31, 2009)

wait the matchs are going right now?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Toonlink u wanna get on right now?


----------



## Muse (Jan 31, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Is it now?
> 
> Or is it playing to ur advantage?  If the other three r too stupid to come after u so be it;  not my problem.


I'll make myself your problem later 1 on 1.


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 31, 2009)

Has this started yet?

Am I still in this?


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I just hate it when people use cheap moves....


hub wanna know sumthin funny?? u passed to the 3rd round since coffeaddict and tennis=life quit


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb ready?


----------



## yoshipower (Jan 31, 2009)

who am i fighting?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Toon]after the tourney, if I win, well talk.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Kaleb ready?


sure, go ahead and open a room.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Toonlink if u win i will gladly drop u in Brawl, lol... 1on 1


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Toon][quote="Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Toon]after the tourney, if I win, well talk.


I think you mean after I win.   lol jk


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

bananaoracle yes ur still in ur vs goodroy PM him if hes not online in 10 minwe kick him out


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

lol YAY for suicide fighting!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm....no hub... no.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Whoever wins I will beat afterwards.


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh alright, i'll pm him.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm....no hub... no.[/quote]Umm...yes..TLM...yes...lol jk


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

yoshipower said:
			
		

> who am i fighting?


ur vs djman PM him if hes not online in 10 min we kick him out


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Dan, I can't join your room.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

yes. yes you will.
me.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Dan, I can't join your room.


Hmmm...Open a room then


----------



## yoshipower (Jan 31, 2009)

k should i pm him?


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Dan, I can't join your room.


Nvm. I might go play a fun round of Mario Kart.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can i race you?


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

yoshipower said:
			
		

> k should i pm him?


yes if he doesnt answers in 10 min we kick him out


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

WTF

hows hub already in the final round?

You should make him fight SOMEONE, like maybe you or a mod..


----------



## Link (Jan 31, 2009)

The 1st 8 in my FC should be 3 LOL.


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

uhmm PEOPLE please stop this is for the brawl tourney sorry ....


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Triple quote: scratch that


----------



## Jake123 (Jan 31, 2009)

sounds cool but i can't join cuz I'm playing with my friend! maybe later! BUT remember I ALWAYS dominate remember that if i join later on xP


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Anyone win yet?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait what?


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="Toon]WTF

hows hub already in the final round?

You should make him fight SOMEONE, like maybe you or a mod..[/quote]everyones he vs quit hmm and i cant be on wi fi if technox here (other mod) he brawl him so he atleast fight 1


----------



## yoshipower (Jan 31, 2009)

ok i pmd djman


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I opened a room.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

I aced Djman lol hes easy


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

yoshipower said:
			
		

> ok i pmd djman


ok w8 like 5 min if hes not on we kick him and u pass to 2nd round


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

So much fighting.......I think ill play a rousing game of MKW next


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

k hub i hope he murders you


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

.....still waiting.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

second round start now?

please.


----------



## Muse (Jan 31, 2009)

I can't keep up with whats going on.xYoh,who am I brawling next?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah get the tourney done already im itchin for a fight


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="Toon]second round start now?

please.[/quote]srry cant waaaaaaaaaaay too many paeople havent even get on and yoshipower and bananaoracle will pass since the others arent on


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

zerosk8r4life128 isnt here...and you teamed him up with his bro for the 1st round xD


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Yeah get the tourney done already im itchin for a fight


i would be glad to fight u when its done of course =)


----------



## Muse (Jan 31, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> I aced Djman lol hes easy


So much talk. I want a 1 on 1 battle sometime today.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Toonlink can we play NOW?!


----------



## John102 (Jan 31, 2009)

ryudo bested me


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 31, 2009)

Muse vs. Me. Oh shea....

I beat John.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

MUSE PLZ FIGHT NOW?


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="Toon]zerosk8r4life128 isnt here...and you teamed him up with his bro for the 1st round xD[/quote]ohh wait di di?? lolololol i didnt knew xD well 10 min for they if they not online ill kick them both D=


----------



## yoshipower (Jan 31, 2009)

nvm i know


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Lol that was weird......


----------



## Muse (Jan 31, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Muse vs. Me. Oh shea....
> 
> I beat John.


Yes! I get to fight Ryudo. c:


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

yoshipower said:
			
		

> so who im fighting?


u passed hes not online wait for second round


----------



## John102 (Jan 31, 2009)

i can take somone spot if needed


----------



## yoshipower (Jan 31, 2009)

oh k


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Muse said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk BUT NOT YET PLEASE!! im keeping track of everyone


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

OMG how bout now?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jan 31, 2009)

Congrats Link, you won quite handily. XD

P.S. If anyone wants to brawl for fun I'm game. :>


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Is the final round here yet....?


----------



## Muse (Jan 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Muse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alrighty.Just announce when the 2nd round begins.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

coffeh shut up please.

thank you.


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 31, 2009)

Alright it's been 10 minutes, I win lawl.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

I really wanna quick match.


----------



## Link (Jan 31, 2009)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Congrats ]


Because iPwn and 'cuz G&W=God.


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

kk just 3 more matches and we pass to 2nd round wait some more please


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

fine.....blech


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

ughh 3 more matches wait some more minutes please ill announce 2nd round and who ur vs


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

zerosk8r isnt on hes out

like his brother


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="Toon]zerosk8r isnt on hes out

like his brother[/quote]yup 10 more mintues for all of them


----------



## yoshipower (Jan 31, 2009)

Give xYoh a break you guys. hes been working hard on this


----------



## John102 (Jan 31, 2009)

like i said i would be glad to go under somone elses name for the rest of the tourney. It's good practice


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

xD ok this doesnt looks fair if those 3 people wont come the other 3 will pass easily so if anyone thats not in the tourney wants to enter say now fast


----------



## Link (Jan 31, 2009)

Can you update 1st post graphic?


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> like i said i would be glad to go under somone elses name for the rest of the tourney. It's good practice


sorry u were already in the tourney i need people that not


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="]Can you update 1st post graphic?[/quote]yes but after all matches


----------



## yoshipower (Jan 31, 2009)

whos next to brawl?


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

cxfxjx here so he passed since EYM didnt loggd in MSN


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

omg can we PLEASE continue?


----------



## Link (Jan 31, 2009)

Fix my FC in first post.
Should be: 2363-7082-9976


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="Toon]omg can we PLEASE continue?

[/quote]yes now im going to upload updated graphic


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

will we ever be done by 5 30?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="Toon]will we ever be done by 5 30?[/quote]Maybe. l:


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

i hope so

or i wasted my time here :/


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

2ND ROUND STARTED LOOK UPDATED GRAPHIC I MADE IT ASAP!!!


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

upp s wait wrong thing wait please


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

great....

Youd better finish the second round fast, guys!


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

omgwtfhax wat happend i changed it but still looks same


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

u gotta refresh the page when you look


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

22 vs 7 

 11 vs 18

  23 vs 15

9,21,24 passed cuz the other guys didnt came


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Not even final round yet


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow...this is messed up a little.....


----------



## Link (Jan 31, 2009)

GOOD LUCK SILVER!


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Omg it started!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

GOGOGO

hub u better win 3rd round

as for others....

hurry and win! you can do it!


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Wow...this is messed up a little.....


yup sorry but if i changed the graphic it would take long


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb why quit?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Becuz Kaleb is sad


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Becuz Kaleb is sad


-_-*


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

when u win people please tell me


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

srry kick me out. its too confuzzled.


----------



## Link (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow I'm in semifinals, nice.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 31, 2009)

You ready yet yoshipower?


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> srry kick me out. its too confuzzled.


ugh k ...............


----------



## yoshipower (Jan 31, 2009)

k  silverstroms you make room


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

OMG YESH Its almost over.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

i won then


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Lol ↑


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 31, 2009)

Is my opponent ready?


----------



## Link (Jan 31, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Is my opponent ready?


You took to long, sorry!!


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 31, 2009)

Is my opponent ready?

woops double post

No my opponent is that cx guy...


----------



## Link (Jan 31, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Is my opponent ready?
> 
> woops double post
> 
> No my opponent is that cx guy...


Sorry my mistake x_x
I'm to tired.
Bring on the Brawling!


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Is my opponent ready?
> 
> woops double post
> 
> No my opponent is that cx guy...


i told him to PM u


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 31, 2009)

I beat Yoshipower.


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

so is ryudo and muse brawlin??


----------



## Link (Jan 31, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I beat Yoshipower.


Oh God.. ynow what that means, right, Silvy?


----------



## Muse (Jan 31, 2009)

I lost,xYoh. xD

I shouldn't have done that damn recovery move...


----------



## John102 (Jan 31, 2009)

those were the best two matches i've seen in my life though! of u and Ryudo


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 31, 2009)

Alright i'll wait until 1:15 (my timezone) and if I don't hear back from him until then....I don't know lol

I don't want to go this far by making everyone pass...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 31, 2009)

Muse said:
			
		

> I lost,xYoh. xD
> 
> I shouldn't have done that damn recovery move...


I do not know how I won...

WOOT!
Fun fights.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 31, 2009)

][quote="Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I beat Yoshipower.


Oh God.. ynow what that means, right, Silvy?[/quote]Yayz! I get to beat Link again!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

ryudo.......

you know what this means?


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

kk waiting for the match of banaoracle and cxjxfx


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="Toon]ryudo.......

you know what this means?[/quote]Is it time yet? >


----------



## Muse (Jan 31, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Muse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How'd you win? I Pk thundered when I should have Pk Fired. xD


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 31, 2009)

Muse said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IDK but I am very happy. c=


----------



## Muse (Jan 31, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Muse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Atleast one of us is.When I saw Ness go down,I cried angry tears. xD

I hope this won't be the only Tourney we have. o:


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

Me too.



Ryudo was only lucky.

I'm not scared! >


----------



## yoshipower (Jan 31, 2009)

were there post to be smash balls?


----------



## Muse (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Me too.



Ryudo was only lucky.

I'm not scared! >[/quote]He was very lucky!  >_>


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Me too.



Ryudo was only lucky.

I'm not scared! >[/quote]Dang straight I was lucky, but don't worry, I got you. c=<


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

bananaoracle and cxjxfx could u hurry please cuz i need to store and give the price to everyone


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 31, 2009)

Muse said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was very lucky!  >_>[/quote]I didn't win a single practice match. LMAO


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

lol

u only won one against me in practice


----------



## Muse (Jan 31, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Muse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't win a single practice match. LMAO[/quote]Oh my god,I know. xD


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

cxjxfx cant get on wi fi so banana passes..................


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

next round?


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

bananaoracle was brawling vs hub but he quit so he passes to final WTF!=!=!=!=!?!


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

semifanals is 

18 vs 21

23 vs 24 

to the finals!!!!!!!1


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

lol


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> bananaoracle and cxjxfx could u hurry please cuz i need to store and give the price to everyone


I have no idea where he is I have a room and he hasen't showed and it's been almost 15 minutes....What should I do?

LMAO, alright..... next time perhaps you should keep it to tbt regulars?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

ryudo....my room.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="Toon]lol[/quote]Are you ready? c=<

mmk


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he told me he cant get on wi fi so u pass to finals cuz also hub quitted LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL AND MORE LOL


----------



## Muse (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="Toon]ryudo....my room.[/quote]Spank him. Show him how lucky hes not. D:<


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 31, 2009)

Ready Link?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

yes.
my room.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

ryudo.
my room.

NOW.


----------



## Link (Jan 31, 2009)

*GULP* Yes, open up Silver, I'm coming in to spank your ass or die tryin'!


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

finals are going to be of 3 people of 4 best out of 6


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 31, 2009)

I beat Link.


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

kk


----------



## Link (Jan 31, 2009)

-________________-'
I'm so depressed now.
You wouldn't believe.
Frikking Cheapus.


----------



## Muse (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="]-________________-'
I'm so depressed now.
You wouldn't believe.
Frikking Cheapus.[/quote]Same way I felt. >_>


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

I won.

Finals for me.

Too bad, Ryudo.


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

omgzz i wouldnt expect this got more than 400 posts and over 3k views ._.


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

FINALS

Bananaoracle vs Silverstorms vs toonlinksmaster

START NOW!!! xD


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

gl guys

my room,  banana and silver?


----------



## Muse (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="Toon]I won.

Finals for me.

Too bad, Ryudo.[/quote]You made my day... <3


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="Toon]gl guys

my room,  banana and silver?[/quote]kk


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

REMEMBER 4 wins outa 6


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="Toon]I won.

Finals for me.

Too bad, Ryudo.[/quote]Dam your cheap down spam. >.>
I deeply hate spam, I can't fight it.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 31, 2009)

Muse said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]I won.
> 
> Finals for me.
> 
> Too bad, Ryudo.


You made my day... <3[/quote]I'm just happy I beat you. :b


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

what spam?

You cant guard. c:

EDIT:
were waiting 4 banana


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="Toon]what spam?

You cant guard. c:[/quote]What spam???
You're constant down sword but w/e.
And I fail at guarding. l:


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 31, 2009)

The finals are going to be laggy. I can feel it.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]what spam?
> 
> You cant guard. c:


What spam???
You're constant down sword but w/e.
And I fail at guarding. l:[/quote]Total McPhail.


----------



## Muse (Jan 31, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Muse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just happy I beat you. :b[/quote]BY LUCK,but yes Ryudo,that fight was the most epic fight I have ever had.I'm just happy I got to fight you. c:


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 31, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]what spam?
> 
> You cant guard. c:


What spam???
You're constant down sword but w/e.
And I fail at guarding. l:[/quote]Link does that


----------



## Link (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm rooting for you Silvah!


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

bananaoracle please respond


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

should we go without banana who wont answer?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 31, 2009)

Where is she/he?


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

naah wait for him lemme PM him


----------



## Link (Jan 31, 2009)

That would make me and others 3rd. x3


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

naw.

Give him 5 minutes


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 31, 2009)

K, i'm ready. Just need to add you guys.

Sorry I took my dog for a walk.


----------



## avin456B (Jan 31, 2009)

so,whos winning?


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

its ok remember 4 out of 6


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

none yet.
my room.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 31, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> K, i'm ready. Just need to add you guys.
> 
> Sorry I took my dog for a walk.


In the middle of a tournament?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 31, 2009)

Muse said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BY LUCK,but yes Ryudo,that fight was the most epic fight I have ever had.I'm just happy I got to fight you. c:[/quote]That was an awesome fight, truly. c=
But the next time we brawl, I'll probably be owned. o=


----------



## avin456B (Jan 31, 2009)

dang,the finals didn't start


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 31, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry, it took awhile.

Wait, who am I fighting, toonlink and?


----------



## avin456B (Jan 31, 2009)

toonlinkmaster FTW!!!!!!!toon link is my best in brawl lol


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 31, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avin456B (Jan 31, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

my room BO hurry plz


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

starting


----------



## avin456B (Jan 31, 2009)

don't let ur fans down toonlinkmaster!!!1


----------



## Muse (Jan 31, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Muse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was an awesome fight, truly. c=
But the next time we brawl, I'll probably be owned. o=[/quote]You will be.I want revenge on you so badly. >:c


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

avin456B said:
			
		

> don't let ur fans down toon]lolz xD who are u??


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 31, 2009)

alright I see toonlink, i'm joining.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

join MINE banana


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

:O crap i picked wrong stage

noo


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 31, 2009)

Muse said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How bout now?
Same characters?


----------



## Muse (Jan 31, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Muse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay. Same stage too.


----------



## avin456B (Jan 31, 2009)

the finals should come out like this: 
1.toonlinkmaster
2.silverstorms
3.bananaoracle


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 31, 2009)

Muse said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I'm going online in SSBB. c=


----------



## avin456B (Jan 31, 2009)

i wish i could watch it D:


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

guys can i give the money in somebodys town?? cuz mines full with items please


----------



## avin456B (Jan 31, 2009)

yay im orange member now lol


----------



## avin456B (Jan 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> guys can i give the money in somebodys town?? cuz mines full with items please


i will.. if u trust me


----------



## avin456B (Jan 31, 2009)

avin456B said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


plz i dont scam i never scam


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 31, 2009)

Dam lawl, wait is there more after this?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

nvm fixed


----------



## avin456B (Jan 31, 2009)

btw,whos beat brawl 100%(and i mean:getting all stickers,trophies,and challenges unlocked)


----------



## avin456B (Jan 31, 2009)

if anybody wants to brawl me after this then just tell me ur friend code and i'll tell u mine


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

why did i pick lucas?


----------



## avin456B (Jan 31, 2009)

soooo........who's winning??


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="Toon]why did i pick lucas?[/quote]cuz his the best!!!!!!!!!!!!! xD


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

silver is

me and banana tied for second


----------



## Link (Jan 31, 2009)

GO SILVER GO GO WOOOOOYEAH!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 31, 2009)

First two matches are mine


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

uuhmm soo who won more times in 1 during those matches??


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> uuhmm soo who won more times in 1 during those matches??


I won both.

I'm last in the third.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

i got second then last then second


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 31, 2009)

I won the third, is there anymore after this?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

OMG has it ended yet?


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> OMG has it ended yet?


nop if silver wons again i think he gets 1st place


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Omg i need to face champ


----------



## avin456B (Jan 31, 2009)

cmon toonlinkmaster U CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!D:< U PWN!!!!!!


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Omg i need to face champ


he cant now i need to give money fast or theyll need to wait until i storage my stuff


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

matt needs one 
i got second


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 31, 2009)

Silver wins, I don't know who gets 2nd though.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 31, 2009)

I won fourth.


----------



## avin456B (Jan 31, 2009)

wow,over 500 posts,pretty popular game,eh?


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I won fourth.


wat?? uhmm so silver wins??


----------



## avin456B (Jan 31, 2009)

who won the finals????


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok well when the champ gets his money I'll fight him...

Toonlink u wanna go a round?


----------



## avin456B (Jan 31, 2009)

it was silver, wasn't it D:


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah but I still wanna fight Toonlink


----------



## avin456B (Jan 31, 2009)

wow,so,its either silver pwns,or the other two opponents are crap,im guessing it's the first one..


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Well.... I guess. 

I still have yet to see what Toonlink can do one-on-one but I'm positive I'll win


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

never expected 2 win but i ot third!!! 

congrats silver!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

or second i forgot..


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Can we play nows....>


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

uhmm so he did win??


----------



## avin456B (Jan 31, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Well.... I guess.
> 
> I still have yet to see what Toon]UR NOT EVEN IN THE FINALS 0_o


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

CUZ I QUIT!  Everyone I fought sucked.


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 31, 2009)

Alright, I got third on the 1st and 4th match, 2nd on the 2nd one and 1st on the third one.

Do I get 2nd or 3rd?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 31, 2009)

I won matches one, two, four and five.

Not sure who came second.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

silver pwned nice job!

i think i got second


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Alright, I got third on the 1st and 4th match, 2nd on the 2nd one and 1st on the third one.
> 
> Do I get 2nd or 3rd?


i have to see everyones results


----------



## avin456B (Jan 31, 2009)

well,i guess the tourney is over,silver wins


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

i got third 

YAY

Banana, you're a cheap nonfighting noob. xD


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="Toon]silver pwned nice job!

i think i got second[/quote]how many times did u win?? or get 2nd 3rd wutever =P


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Silver u wanna play me


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 31, 2009)

How was I a non-fighting noob, I beat you toonlink?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]silver pwned nice job!
> 
> i think i got second


how many times did u win?? or get 2nd 3rd wutever =P[/quote]I got seond third  second third.

last for me! 

100k  can come around 10 eastern


oh sorry.

not a noob, but annoying xD
you just shot your gn 75% of the time.
and when i ran to you, silver hit me xD

great game guys, but i shouldve stuck with toon link instead of switching


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 31, 2009)

Anytime is fine for my money (200k?)


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 31, 2009)

I have to leave now guys. It's 10pm here.


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

Toon][quote="xYoh said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]silver pwned nice job!
> 
> i think i got second


how many times did u win?? or get 2nd 3rd wutever =P[/quote]I got seond third  second third.

last for me! 

100k  can come around 10 eastern


oh sorry.

not a noob, but annoying xD
you just shot your gn 75% of the time.
and when i ran to you, silver hit me xD

great game guys, but i shouldve stuck with toon link instead of switching[/quote]kk i see so this is how its going to be

1. Silverstorms
2. bananaoracle
3. Toonlinksmaster

i need to go to ur towns to give ya tha money cuz mines full of items lyin around


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

yay!

great time guys, i gtg bye!


----------



## avin456B (Jan 31, 2009)

wow,toonlinkmaster deserved 2nd


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

my cousin made me switch people, so i did and i got pwned!

but i wouldnt of won anyway.


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 31, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I have to leave now guys. It's 10pm here.


10PM!?!?

Where do you live!?!

and yeah, that's the whole point of fox's blaster. To rack up damage


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

OK PEOPLEZ PM when i can go to ur towns to give you the money thanks for playing =D


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

GG all especially ryudo. >


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello?!  Toonlink!  PLAY ME!


----------



## avin456B (Jan 31, 2009)

well this topic is like officially over 0.o i think...


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got seond third  second third.

last for me! 

100k  can come around 10 eastern


oh sorry.

not a noob, but annoying xD
you just shot your gn 75% of the time.
and when i ran to you, silver hit me xD

great game guys, but i shouldve stuck with toon link instead of switching[/quote]kk i see so this is how its going to be

1. Silverstorms
2. bananaoracle
3. Toonlinksmaster

i need to go to ur towns to give ya tha money cuz mines full of items lyin around[/quote]Alright PM me when you can come over


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

no coffeh.

i gtg bye


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Will someone plz play me? Muse?  Toonlink?


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Good job Silverstorms... Oh, and (lol) I practiced pretty much all day, yet I was out in the first round. Those cpu's make bad training buddies...


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb u wanna play?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

And CPUs make great training partners


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Well, maybe I am going against the wrong cpu's: Bowser, Captain Falcon, Fox (a bit tough), and a few others, like Lucario. I thought I was doing pretty well until I started playing on wifi with people about a week ago. No, I am not complaining about loosing battles; I just need.. maybe some help. Cpu's all fight the same, but real people have special techniques and stuff that they use.
Dan: I'll play Brawl with you soon if you want to.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 31, 2009)

Well my advice is to fight lvl 9 random computers;  so u're always fighting a different character and keeping ur strategies fresh.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Well my advice is to fight lvl 9 random computers;  so u're always fighting a different character and keeping ur strategies fresh.


Oh, random.. I have been fighting them as level nine. I guess I just need to give it more time. (I just started playing the game a little over a week ago, but I've played SSB for a long time, since Melee)


----------



## John102 (Jan 31, 2009)

I think we all need to take a minute and thnk xYoh for this awesome tourney


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> I think we all need to take a minute and thnk xYoh for this awesome tourney


xD lolz thanks ive been thinking of doing a 2 vs 2 one but i think itll lag alot soo idk =/


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might, you could just a few people to test it out for you?

Maybe we can do this type of tournament again as well, maybe once a season?


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe but ppl complain bout lag >.> but idk also hey it seems i wont be restarting town today until some hours later =P


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

dont restart town :O

i didnt get mah 100k yet


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="Toon]dont restart town :O

i didnt get mah 100k yet[/quote]oh uhmm im going to storage the money with yoshipower but it seems he havent get on after i put the money in his town -________________- ugh great but ill wait some more time


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

ipodawesum i think you missed the tourney completely xD


----------



## djman900 (Jan 31, 2009)

who won?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

silver, 
he got a last minute entry.

Otherwise I wouldve... <_<


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 1, 2009)

Well I'm gonna go practice, for when/if we are going to have another Brawl thing like this.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 1, 2009)

We do need to have another Brawl thing like this...


----------



## Link (Feb 1, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> We do need to have another Brawl thing like this...


I'm thinknig of hosting a tag team one.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 1, 2009)

][quote="Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> We do need to have another Brawl thing like this...


I'm thinknig of hosting a tag team one.[/quote]Sounds fun. I'd enter.


----------

